# 2016 Outback Info



## JerryCamper (Apr 9, 2015)

I am quite happy with my 2013 312bh but I did find a pretty nice video highlighting the 2016 line from the dealer I bought mine from a few years ago. I thought I should share for anyone considering going back to or getting into an Outback for the first time.











Sorry, not sure how to post a link properly


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I most people must like that dark, cherry cabinet work, but we would prefer a nice light maple - or even a white "pickled" or "washed" look to







up the interior........

Nice to see they are putting a few USB outlets in .....


----------

